
Bayer announces resolution of U.S. Essure claims - sahin-boydas
https://media.bayer.com/baynews/baynews.nsf/id/Bayer-announces-resolution-of-US-Essure-claims
======
sahin-boydas
The company will pay approximately 1.6 billion U.S. dollars (1.35 billion
euros) to resolve these claims, including an allowance for outstanding claims,

